# (CLOSED) Chadder is crafting Ironwood Cart DIY



## TheFinest (Apr 8, 2020)

Not sending out any more codes. I'll leave it open a little longer.

Chadder is currently handing out Ironwood Cart DIYS. Also both shops are currently opening.
Please reply to this thread (not DM) if you want in! Ill be sending batches so it doesn't get too full.
Bells/NMT/Pretty much anything is appreciated but no tip required!

FYI I've been liking people's messages after inviting them.


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 8, 2020)

_May I drop by?_


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 8, 2020)

TheFinest said:


> Chadder is currently handing out Ironwood Cart DIYS. Also both shops are currently opening.
> Let me know if you want to come!
> Bells/NMT are appreciated but no tip required!


I'd like to visit!


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 8, 2020)

id love to visit please ♥!


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 8, 2020)

First batch of dodo codes sent ^^^


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit, ty!


----------



## misscarol (Apr 8, 2020)

If there's still room, I'd love to visit! Thank you!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey I’d like to visit


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 8, 2020)

I just sent a wave of Dodo codes, ill send another batch soon


----------



## band (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to come visit, please.


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come visit!


----------



## senb0 (Apr 8, 2020)

id like to come please!!


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 8, 2020)

Just sent out another batch of codes, currently working my way down the list


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 8, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## texas toast (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to come if still available!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 8, 2020)

I’d like to visit please!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 8, 2020)

May i visit please?


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 8, 2020)

Hope I'm not too late to head over


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 8, 2020)

MardyBum said:


> Hope I'm not too late to head over


Nope, not too late! I'll be sending more codes soon!


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 8, 2020)

TheFinest said:


> Nope, not too late! I'll be sending more codes soon!


Yay!! Thank you!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## spacedog (Apr 8, 2020)

id also love to come if youre still accepting people c:


----------



## Quack (Apr 8, 2020)

I’d love to stop by too!


----------



## Restin (Apr 8, 2020)

May I visit if you’re still open?


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 8, 2020)

Restin said:


> May I visit if you’re still open?


Yep, ill send the code as soon as i can


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 8, 2020)

I’d like to come if you’re still doing this!


----------



## Cynber (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## Lizmerlot (Apr 8, 2020)

TheFinest said:


> Chadder is currently handing out Ironwood Cart DIYS. Also both shops are currently opening.
> Please reply to this thread (not DM) if you want in! Ill be sending batches so it doesn't get too full.
> Bells/NMT/Pretty much anything is appreciated but no tip required!
> 
> FYI I've been liking people's messages after inviting them.


Ahhh I can bring whatever <3 let me know!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi! If you have time, I'd love to swing by and grab the DIY!


----------



## UZ1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I come? I don’t mind waiting!


----------



## Kam! (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi! Can i visit?
Thanks!


----------



## angelcore (Apr 8, 2020)

hi i'd love to visit if you're still doing this! <3


----------

